# Just finished the Skyrider!!



## Nickinator (Aug 7, 2011)

My teenage son just finished his first old bike, a 1959 Roadmaster Skyrider. Not perfect, but we are very happy with how it turned out.
Now onto the balloon tire Goodyear


----------



## aceuh (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow, what a differance. Great Job.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 7, 2011)

I had one just like that awesome job, I wish I would have kept mine I sent it to an auction and it only went for 40 bucks I was kinda pissed but i still made 
money on it.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 7, 2011)

We paid $75 for it, from an ad on Craig's List advertised as "Garden Art". 
Then the guy at the local bicycle shop (who restores bicycles) said "hmmm, I guess I've seen miracles before..."
Oh ye of little faith!


----------



## Wikicollecting (Aug 10, 2011)

Amazing work - I've been inspired!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like your son may have found his calling.Very professional looking restore.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 10, 2011)

WOW! I FINALLY sold mine tonight for $30. Sat for so long it was about to grow on me-LMAO! Glad to have some space back. Might I add that yours is looking really nice in that sun light!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm still missing my head badge if anyone has one like this. Please comment or pm me.


----------



## customtronic (Aug 16, 2011)

Great job!  Awesome looking bike!


----------



## 70cst (Sep 27, 2011)

Very very nice!


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 18, 2011)

nice bike good job


----------



## bugdout (Oct 23, 2011)

Very cool excellent job! much better than a yard ornament! I imagine its fun to ride also!


----------

